# Amazing UNESCO Heritage site of Sana'a, Yemen



## Philmar (Oct 13, 2014)

*Sana'a* is the capital of Yemen and is one of the oldest continuously inhabited cities in the world. At an altitude of 2,300 metres (7,500 ft), it is also one of the highest capital cities in the world. Sana'a has a population of approximately 2 million.


The old city of Sana'a, a UNESCO World Heritage Site, has a distinctive visual character due to its unique architectural characteristics, most notably expressed in its multi-storey buildings decorated with geometric patterns.


----------



## weepete (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice set!


----------



## Philmar (Oct 18, 2014)

apex of a mosque - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yemeni architecture - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




parked car - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




repair work in Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




in the spice market by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yemeni architecture - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 18, 2014)

Very nice set 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar (Oct 25, 2014)

STONED daily - from chewing a mouthful of the mild narcotic qat in Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yemeni architecture - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




two men eating salta by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sana'a, Yemen cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fez salesman- Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young man chewing khat (qat) - Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Street food and cooks - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Nov 9, 2014)

young boy -  Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yemeni architecture - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young boy proud of his foil decorated bike - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The 1000-year old Bab Al-Yemen gate by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yemeni architecture - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr



minaret - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 10, 2014)

Good stuff. The city looks as if it is entirely made by hand (no standardization or plans). I love it and I love your people shots.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 10, 2014)

like your shots but why red letters?


----------



## Philmar (Nov 15, 2014)

mmaria said:


> like your shots but why red letters?



Not sure. It was not by my design.


----------



## Philmar (Nov 15, 2014)

Yemeni architecture - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




young girl happy to be photographed by Phil Marion, on Flickr




streets of Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yemeni architecture - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young fashionable girls in the streets of Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Papaya vendor off to work early one morning - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




detail house - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young child propane deliverymen - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice set.


----------



## Kajung2k (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing


----------



## tirediron (Nov 16, 2014)

Fascinating - I've yet to make it to Yemen; this has given me a new reason!


----------

